# Carlsons Dead Coyote Choke



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested, ebay has these for $40.99 and free shipping, just about all shotguns also.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=carlson+dead+coyote+choke&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks!! Will be making a purchase soon!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Heck of a deal ! Thanks for the heads up Ed.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Neat. Thanks.


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Wahts the difference between a duck choke and a coyote choke?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

the coyote chokes are made for buckshot ot T-shot, duck and turkey are made usually up to 4 shot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Still trying to find one of these for my 870 20 gauge..... do they even make it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Still trying to find one of these for my 870 20 gauge..... do they even make it?


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Did a lot of looking online. Seems they only come in 12 gauge.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats what I thought. Thanks for looking. I have looked several times and all I could find was12.... I wonder why though..... Too bad.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the two I ordered. Look good. Fast shipping. I'll put a couple rounds of Hornady V- Express through it this weekend, see how she shoots.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah it does suck. I wanted one for my mossberg 500, but its also a 20 gauge. Might be looking into the 870 in a 12 gauge soon. Like to support ny gun makers as long as I can


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick, carlsons does make and ex full 20 ga for Turkey, I dont hink it would be much different.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

So outside of the Carlsons DC choke, what would be an equivilant? Full, XF turkey? Having issues around here finding a DC choke in the stores, and haven't ordered one, but see a lot of xf turkey chokes. Are those too tight in a 12 ga. for coyotes, or would those work well? I know there were a few other threads on this, but for some reason, I can't find them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Remington super full turkey choke now..... I was not sure about running buck shot through it though..... Think it's okay?


----------

